# Which Dremel tool?



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting the Christmas list together. I see there are several versions of the Dremel tool. Any comments one which model would be best for the typical LS user?

Thanks


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of the larger corded version I never use, and the Stylus. I love the Stylus and def recommend it. Its a fully variable speed motor and lithium battery with a nice charging station. On all my dremels I install the keyless chuck for quick changing of the toolbits. The only drawback to the keyless chuck is using any type of the endmill looking grinding bits. The chatter wants to pull the bits too much and the vibration loosens to allow it to fall out.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a cordless model (not the Stylus). I had a corded model for decades. The cordless is the way to go imho.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the larger cordless one... it has more power to withstand loads. 

I notice that the battery overload protection circuitry will shut it off when you load it too much, so I got the one with the most "horsepower". 

I like it very much. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

LOVE my Stylus!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I buy the one with a cord. I pay around 70 bucks for it. I have 5. Comes with plastic case. Some one usually gives me one of the mulit took kits for Dremel for X mas.

I have one Cordless. The Ding Dang battery is always dead when I go to use it. Some idiot keeps forgetting to put it back on the charger. 

Like Sidings on your RR One can never have too many Dremels.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

I love my 400XPR corded Dremel which came with a large tool box and tool assortment. Dry wall cutter and planner attachment came with it, I use both. Also came with the flexible drive, I think. 

I also like my cordless Dremel for track work, cleaning track clamps and rail ends. Keeping it charged is a problem. 

When I go looking for a Dremel, I look at all the kits available from Home Depot, Lowes and hardware stores. Different stores seem to have kits with different accessories. I look for the one that best suits my needs.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a 10 year old model. The little tool for untightening the thing that holds the collet stripped out so I use pliers to tighten and untighten it. I've used the tool extensively and it is still working. Other people I know have burned theirs out. 

I use the dremel drill press a lot. I don't think I've ever used the grout removal holder. 

I understand there are other attachments that come with the dremel. I know this probably diverges off the main topic but are there any other dremel attachments that you've used for train projects? 

Dave


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I love my 400XPR corded Dremel 
When I was looking for a new one, I searched the web and found the 400XPR has a few bad reviews - mostly from overheating. Maybe some people over-load their small power tools! 

I bought a 4000 - the latest tool, and a 'workstation' to hold it as a drill press. The workstation is much improved over the one I had 10 years ago.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an older Dremel "Multi-pro" Model 395 (corded) and like it a lot. It works darn hard. Dremel makes a superior product, so I don't think you could go wrong with any of them. Probably the biggest decision is corded or cordless.


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Have old corded model and more recent cordless with Li-Ion battery (about 4 yrs old). The old one hasn't left its box since the cordless arrived. 
Steve


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

What are your plans for it? 

While I have enjoyed my Stylus, I'm on my second one already. I've been very pleased with the Proxxon set of tools.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you don't have any, get the Stylus. It's versatile, lightweight, and you can carry it out to the garden with you for repairs. Then, get a corded model with more oomph for those times when you just need more oomph. My workhorse miniature drills are made by Minicraft, which seems to have been replaced by Proxxon now that I do a web search. I have a base station with three 12v sockets. I keep two drills plugged in so I don't have to keep switching out bits. 

Later, 

K


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the corded one in my drill press and the cordless on my bench. The cordless is nice to go out and do on the spot trackwork with.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't know there was such a thing as a "Typical LS user."


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I have owned many Dremels over the years; some were/are better than others... That said the best rotary tool I've owned to date is manufactured by Proxxon Tools. 

This is a high quality tool, verrry smooth, balanced, and precise! I have replaced nearly all my hobby tools with Proxxon equipment there simply is not anything better I have come across. The first Proxxon tool I purchased was there mitre/cut-off saw, it worked so well I ventured out and replaced my table saw, scroll saw, band saw, disc sander and later added a hand held belt sander and angle grinder. All of these tools are used with metal/plastic/wood without issue, huge plus is they are variable speed, makes working with various materials a breeze. 

http://www.proxxontools.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=&idproduct=10 

Michael


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 14 Dec 2009 07:10 AM 
I love my 400XPR corded Dremel 
When I was looking for a new one, I searched the web and found the 400XPR has a few bad reviews - mostly from overheating. Maybe some people over-load their small power tools! 

I bought a 4000 - the latest tool, and a 'workstation' to hold it as a drill press. The workstation is much improved over the one I had 10 years ago. 
-----------------------------------

I stop when my dremel gets too hot but I've heard lots of stories of people burning out their dremels. My craftsman drill OTOH, simply stops when I'm overloading it for too long. I'm wondering if Dremel couldn't install such a stopping device in their tools, which I agree are excellent for doing jobs that no other tool can do (without a lot of sweat equity)

Dave


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well Micheal 
Which one did you decide to get? 
JJ


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I went to WalMart last night just to look at Dremels. The 400 retailed at about $80 and the lower numbers for lower amounts. Black and Decker had a nice looking dremel-like imitation for $25. Has anyone had experience with B&D and know of strengths or weaknesses vis a vis Dremel, or is the Dremel brand name what sells?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a cordless dremel a few years ago, and it was one of the worst tool purchases I ever made--even when new, it didn't stay charged very long, the battery lost its capacity to hold a charge very quickly, so within six months I had a completely useless tool. Threw it away happily after I was given a corded dremel which I've been generally very happy with. it's starting to make noises which suggest the 
bearings are going. If it dies, I'm thinking I'll go with the Proxxon


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 16 Dec 2009 06:35 AM 
I bought a cordless dremel a few years ago, and it was one of the worst tool purchases I ever made--even when new, it didn't stay charged very long, the battery lost its capacity to hold a charge very quickly, so within six months I had a completely useless tool. Threw it away happily after I was given a corded dremel which I've been generally very happy with. it's starting to make noises which suggest the 
bearings are going. If it dies, I'm thinking I'll go with the Proxxon 
I've had similar experiences with drills in general and now only buy corded, even when it means dragging an extension cord around.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By SE18 on 16 Dec 2009 05:26 AM 
I went to WalMart last night just to look at Dremels. The 400 retailed at about $80 and the lower numbers for lower amounts. Black and Decker had a nice looking dremel-like imitation for $25. Has anyone had experience with B&D and know of strengths or weaknesses vis a vis Dremel, or is the Dremel brand name what sells? I had a B&D dremel like tool a long long time a got. It lasted all of 20 minutes due to a set of nylon gears in the head. Now I do not know if they up graded this or not.

I have left my Drmel in a tool bucket out side for months. It had rained and the bucket had water in it with the tool submurged. I figured the water would atack the bearings. But it lasted a long long time after that. It worked fine till someone ran over it with a wheelbarrow full of ballast. 

I have cut 1/8 inch steel diamond plate with a cut off blade using a Dremel tool. I needed a square cut out of the deck plate for a hose to go through. The dremel Worked fine.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 16 Dec 2009 05:26 AM 
I went to WalMart last night just to look at Dremels. The 400 retailed at about $80 and the lower numbers for lower amounts. Black and Decker had a nice looking dremel-like imitation for $25. Has anyone had experience with B&D and know of strengths or weaknesses vis a vis Dremel, or is the Dremel brand name what sells? 
I would stay with the Dremel even tho it costs more. My corded Dremel gets run hard and it hangs in there. BD uses a lot on nylon gears and they go our fast.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 16 Dec 2009 06:35 AM 
I bought a cordless dremel a few years ago, and it was one of the worst tool purchases I ever made--even when new, it didn't stay charged very long, the battery lost its capacity to hold a charge very quickly, so within six months I had a completely useless tool. Threw it away happily after I was given a corded dremel which I've been generally very happy with. it's starting to make noises which suggest the 
bearings are going. If it dies, I'm thinking I'll go with the Proxxon 
I heard that these hi tech NiCd batteries lose the ability to hold a charge over a period of time. It seems like every cordless drill I get does that and eventually they hold no charge at all. Then I have to get a whole new drill set because replacement batteries are either not available or too expensive. Kind of like ink cartridges on the darn printer.

Anybody need 12VDC motors for a "sparkie" project???


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 16 Dec 2009 07:20 AM 
Posted By lownote on 16 Dec 2009 06:35 AM 
I bought a cordless dremel a few years ago, and it was one of the worst tool purchases I ever made--even when new, it didn't stay charged very long, the battery lost its capacity to hold a charge very quickly, so within six months I had a completely useless tool. Threw it away happily after I was given a corded dremel which I've been generally very happy with. it's starting to make noises which suggest the 
bearings are going. If it dies, I'm thinking I'll go with the Proxxon 
I've had similar experiences with drills in general and now only buy corded, even when it means dragging an extension cord around. Me too.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 16 Dec 2009 02:38 PM 
Posted By SE18 on 16 Dec 2009 05:26 AM 
I went to WalMart last night just to look at Dremels. The 400 retailed at about $80 and the lower numbers for lower amounts. Black and Decker had a nice looking dremel-like imitation for $25. Has anyone had experience with B&D and know of strengths or weaknesses vis a vis Dremel, or is the Dremel brand name what sells? 
I would stay with the Dremel even tho it costs more. My corded Dremel gets run hard and it hangs in there. BD uses a lot on nylon gears and they go our fast. 
I bought an HF 'Dremel' for $6.50 on sale last year, incl a selection of bits. I figured it'd be a cheap POS. I was half right: it _was_ inexpensive. I keep a wire wheel mounted in it for general cleaning. Still going. Also, getting collets for the older Dremels seems not to be possible. I'm talking old ones, like bakelite brown cases. Still run good, though.

Les


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Posted By Les on 16 Dec 2009 05:30 PM 
Posted By xo18thfa on 16 Dec 2009 02:38 PM 
Posted By SE18 on 16 Dec 2009 05:26 AM 
I went to WalMart last night just to look at Dremels. The 400 retailed at about $80 and the lower numbers for lower amounts. Black and Decker had a nice looking dremel-like imitation for $25. Has anyone had experience with B&D and know of strengths or weaknesses vis a vis Dremel, or is the Dremel brand name what sells? 
I would stay with the Dremel even tho it costs more. My corded Dremel gets run hard and it hangs in there. BD uses a lot on nylon gears and they go our fast. 
I bought an HF 'Dremel' for $6.50 on sale last year, incl a selection of bits. I figured it'd be a cheap POS. I was half right: it _was_ inexpensive. I keep a wire wheel mounted in it for general cleaning. Still going. Also, getting collets for the older Dremels seems not to be possible. I'm talking old ones, like bakelite brown cases. Still run good, though.

Les



xo18thfa,

thanks for the heads up on the gears. It sounded too good to be true, even tho B&D is supposed to mean high quality (still?) 


Les,

I did the same a couple years ago. The HF model has an on/off switch, no variable speed. When it revs up, it sounds like it's going to take off. I can't recall what I paid but it was about what you paid. It was worth the cost b/c of all the bits that came with it. I have occasionally used it like you for polishing, when I'm doing a lot of jobs at once and don't want to change bits (I have the Dremel doing primary tasks and the cheapy model doing the polishing). Sort of saves time. I don't run the cheapy model too long as it gets warm and starts screaming like a banchee in a matter of seconds. Ha!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

SE wrote "I don't run the cheapy model too long as it gets warm and starts screaming like a banchee in a matter of seconds. Ha!"


Hmm. Mine doesn't. Noisy, yeah, compared to a Dremel. Perhaps you should look for a spot to drip a little oil in?

I cured one* old* Demel by uncovering a plugged hole midway up the body, and thought "WTH?" and dumped in about 6 drops of light oil. It quieted down, and cooled down. It has an air intake screen in the butt, where the cord is. I'm gonna try to make some collets when I get my lathe going; Dremel says "Huh?" when I ask about it. I had a run of luck a couple of summers ago and picked up about five of 'em at different garage sales for between $1 and $5 dollars. All work just fine. The five-buck one had a bunch of tools and a homemade box.

Les


----------

